
Microsoft Announces Minecraft: Education Edition for Schools - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/19/10788994/minecraft-education-edition-announced-microsoft
======
patja
Actual announcement from Microsoft discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10930194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10930194)

